# Seattle Police Officer Jackson V. Lone



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Seattle Police Department Mourns Loss of Officer
SEATTLE—Officer Jackson V. Lone of the Harbor Patrol Unit died in the line of duty this afternoon after responding to a call on the Lake Union waterway earlier this morning.

Officer Lone went ashore to tie off a tugboat and fell into Lake Union. He was pulled from the water by his partner, who immediately began CPR. Officer Lone was treated by the Seattle Fire Department medics at the scene and then transported to Harborview Medical Center, where he later died.

Officer Lone was 39 years of age and an 18-year veteran of the Seattle Police Department, who has worked in a variety of assignments, including patrol in the East Precinct, Narcotics Unit and Fugitive Warrants Unit, as well as a year-long assignment with the DEA Task Force.

He is survived by his wife and 18-month old son.

Mayor Greg Nickels has directed that all U.S. flags be flown at half-mast throughout the city.


----------

